# Pipe Flashing Detail



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

Saw this yesterday, think I know why the pipe is so tall(valley pouring into it?) Let me know what you think. Remember, I'm just the sales guy.

Thanks,

James


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

*here is the pic*

sorry, I forgot to attach.

James


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

I would bet pipe is that high so odors do not enter through the lower windows there.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

It is a code requirement to prevent the back-drafting of the odorous gasses from re-entering the hiome, via either other roof top vents or soffit intake vents.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with Tump, you typically see this so odors don't get into the windows, or even the soffit intake of the overhang. I see them on flat roofs too, when there are RTU's on the roof in close proximity to the stink stack.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not issue. As the others said.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

We call it a stink pipe over here !!!!!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

English Roofer said:


> We call it a stink pipe over here !!!!!
> Cheers
> Dave


So do we, just not to the customers face.

Stink Stack.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i know it by the name sh-t pipe


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Stink stack to the co-workers. Soil pipe to the customer.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Stink stack to the co-workers. Soil pipe to the customer.


Yes Grumpy your right, its called a soil pipe here too.
Cheers
Dave


----------

